# Tubeless tires like Holly Rollers



## bigv (May 2, 2008)

I got a new set of Deemaxs and want to run my Holy Rollers but they arent tubeless. So now i need to buy tubeless tires like them(i ride urban and DJ), but i have no idea where to find such tires, nor have i heard of any. So if anyone knows of tires like them or any tire that would work good for my needs, post.


----------



## DJskeet (Oct 19, 2007)

Don't run tubeless for DJ and street. it will cause more problems then it solves


----------



## Matt850T (Apr 27, 2007)

or use Stan's...


----------



## bigv (May 2, 2008)

go it. good thing i can put tubes in em.

and what is stans?


----------



## Heals120 (Apr 16, 2006)

Stans is kind of a way that you can make non tubeless wheels and tires into being tubeless. It's kind of a pasty type material you can put into between the rim and tire and it'll seal it up. I believe it includes the needed valve and rim tape. That's a totally shot in the dark though. Don't hold me to that about the valve and tape.


----------



## XSL_WiLL (Nov 2, 2004)

He doesn't need the Stan's strip, just the sealant. You can run the Holy Rollers tubeless... but it's not a terribly good idea.

The Kendra Dred Tread and Small Block 8 both come in tubeless. They're fast rolling tires with low profile knobs. Maxxis offers the Larsen, Crossmark, and Monorail.


----------



## TortugaTonta (Jun 14, 2004)

I've been riding trails with the kenda small block eight 2.1 for about a year, crazy fast rolling tire, pumping rollers and you feel like you have a jet pack on your back.

The one this is I have to run 50 psi to keep the tire from rolling on the bead through fast 180 berms.

They are real good at the bmx track to but not so good on skatelite, so it you ride a lot of half pipe and skate park they might not be so good.

Basically everyone that rides my trails uses small block 8.


----------



## bigv (May 2, 2008)

i was considering the kenda short tracker. i ride a lot of ledges and gaps downtown and my local skatepark cause the dirtjumps get destroyed during the summer. then during the school year we rebuild them so then i ride dirt.
would you say the short tracker is a good idea?


----------

